# 48er....



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Just sayin......

Since I loaned out my incuview and my jonel I decided to try this baby out. 48 egg capacity. It's super quiet , as in you have to stand next to it to hear it. My last hatch this season will be end of July so that chicks are ready for the sale barn at the oct 28th poultry show.... plus I'm getting 7 more mottled bredas from Dutch Connection Farm that I'm driving down to pick up...
Right now it's just running to make sure it works. Eggs will be set end of july.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Good luck with it.......what is it?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It's an incubator


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sem and ME,those last 2 posts had me ROTFLMAO.Too funny!!!I needed that on this overcast day.Anyways,that's an impressive looking little machine you got there.I hope it works well for you.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol.. !!
It was only $64, so I'm hoping it works good


----------

